# Chiggers or Hay mites in Hay? Ouch!!



## Critter sitter

Guess this thread is not High dramma so no one replied. WOW


----------



## Zexious

I wish I could help, but I don't know anything about buggies in hay... ): Good luck!


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, having a tanty about it doesn't really help, Critter.

Google is your friend in these situations. Here's what I found:

_For large areas like barns, stables and arenas where barn animals like horses and cattle reside, *ESSENTRIA IC* will prove more cost effective. It can be sprayed or fogged over anything and won’t pose a hazard to people or pets.* It’s even safe enough to be sprayed on bales of hay.* Essentria uses active ingredients extracted from plant oils so its safe enough to be applied to animals directly for all kinds of pests including itch mites._


----------



## Critter sitter

yes Miss SR I Google All the time I was hoping to get info from my Friends here on HF.... 


Thank you for your Reply

I just hope the Med the Dr is giving me will get rid of the Itch on me.. THIS SUCKS

I have a email into the hay man to see what he wants to do about the Buggy hay!


----------



## FlyGap

I vote chiggers. Do you have any lyme soap?
Hurry and wash yourself with it! Also spray yourself with bug spray before you handle it.

Last year the chiggers were so bad we couldn't walk in the yard! We got ate alive, they didn't go away until after the first frost.


----------



## Critter sitter

I will post a picture of the Bites... Hubby said they look like Mite bites. OUCH!

will some one scratch me please i cant reach the back ones UUUUGGGG


----------



## morganarab94

Chiggers (atleast the ones ive seen) you can see under your skin. I've always heard that if you put clear fingernail polish on them it will kill them or something like that. I hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Lockwood

I rarely get time to post in the regular sections these days, but saw something in another thread that sparked me to remember an incident with mites.... 
Several years ago wild birds brought in red poultry mites that of course got onto my chickens and yowsa did I have a problem. Because my chickens roam around the pastures and inside the barns they spread like wildfire.
My hay was in a place where birds or chickens couldn't get to, but they spread every where else and if I picked up a bird I got them on me. Plus I could see them in the board cracks in several places around the barn. 

I did several things to get rid of them...
For my chickens (if you have chickens) I dabbed them under the wing with a q-tip dipped in the injectable form of ivermectin. Since it is oily as well as absorbable, it got rid of the mites on the birds right away, then killed any new hatched mites that climbed on.

For the premisis I dusted liberally with DE.
Diatomaceous Earth (DE) if you are unfamiliar with it, is gaining in popularity as a natural alternative to chemical dewormers and parasite control for premises.
Google it and you will find hoards of info. Because it is safe to feed to animals (only short term IMO as it is hard on the digestive tract) you might be able to sprinkle it around the hay and kill the mites.
The nature of DE is to shred the exoskeleton of bugs, worms, and parasites, so no matter what type of "bug" that may be in your hay or hay area, it should help without harsh chemicals getting into the hay.


----------



## jaydee

I'll move to this thread!!!
I do worry about sprays but the one SR mentions is safe to use.
The mites will die off if they have nothing to feed on so you might need to keep the birds out and try to kill off any vermin, they'll die off in the hay once the frosts start but I think will still live on any host animal
I would try to soak or steam the infected stuff to get rid of it


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you all for all you have suggested..
I don't think I'll use the DE because its a carcinogen and that worries me. I don't want one of the barn cats or some one to inhale it.
when we get a good frost they will die. " I hope"
and I am just going to use the other barns hay till then.


----------

